# How to cancel UAE Labour approval



## jaisonpj001 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi

I got an offer letter from a company in Abu Dhabi. when the applied for my UAE labour approval it rejected. 

The company which I am working now in India, already applied for labour approval (They have a Branch in Abu Dhabi). I have requested them to cancel the labour application. But the didn't cancel it.

Is there any possibility to cancel it from my side? 

Will it be canceled by itself after a time period?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You can't cancel it yourself. If the company that applied for it doesn't cancel it, it will expire (I can't remember how many days it's valid for, but I think it might be 60 from the date of issue) if you don't enter the country on it. You'll be able to google the validity yourself.


----------



## jaisonpj001 (Sep 26, 2015)

Tthank you very much


----------

